# Do I need to show my goats?



## Blackbird (Oct 10, 2015)

I am in my 3rd year of owning and breeding Nigerian Dwarf goats.
I started with 2 of the best quality does that I could afford from Dixie Blossom Farm in Arkansas. I had them bred to Dixie Blossom bucks and got a total of 4 kids last year.
I retained all of the kids (2 does and 2 bucks). I neutered the bucks to keep as companion animals. I bought a Flat Rocks Farm buck this fall and bred both adult does. My goal is to keep just 4 milking does, a buck and a wether for my own use as milking stock but I want to be able to sell the kids each spring and have purposed to breed the best quality stock that I can. Do I need to show my animals to build a reputation as a breeder in order for people to want to purchase my kids? My greatest fear is to have kids that I cannot sell or have to sell into less than desirable circumstances.
What is the best way to market spring kids to give them the best chances for good homes?
Any input


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Winning in the show ring helps.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes it is the best way to get yourself noticed as well as having other people's opinion on what you need to improve on. I find it is useful.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Showing, participating in linear appraisal, and doing milk testing will all improve your goat's marketability. You also need to be breeding quality goats, having good sale ads, a clean, easy to navigate website, good photos, etc.


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok.. Well it seems a bit daunting. How do you get started with showing. I've searched the web but don't find a lot. What age are goats shown? How do you ensure your goats are not exposed to diseases when at shows? I don't really understand what linear appraisal is and how a breeder would participate. So much to learn! I don't want to be a big breeder, just sell any where from 4-12 quality kids per year. 
One of my does had a dam in linear appraisal and the other doe was in a linear appraisal and they were bred to bucks that had LA numbers and or ST or AR numbers associated with their pedigrees. I don't really know what they indicate


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you in Arkansas? If you're on Facebook, request a membership to "goats and goat stuff". There are sooo many great breeders, showers, and 4h leaders on there. You can post any questions you have and someone from your area can give you info, they will even invite you to their farm for an LA appraisal.


----------

